# Farm presence online



## dlskidmore (Apr 18, 2012)

Those of you making sales off your farm, what kinds of online marketing do you do? I had good luck last year with just posting to a locavore group near me, but I'm working on a website, and I'm considering a Facebook page. I'm considering raising prices, and want to give the potential customer a way to get to know me and have an idea what we do on our farm and why the meat costs more than the grocery store.


----------



## LoonyK (Dec 12, 2009)

Craigslist is a good free, local option for some things.


----------



## DirtyHowi (May 30, 2014)

yea, i just wish craigslist had a list for where i'm at, the three lists closest to me are an hour away, and there is a college town a whopping 20 minutes from us, you'd think they'd be all over that.

I build software for a living, as i get going on the latest adventure i might have to breakdown and start a FB page for the business.


----------



## dlskidmore (Apr 18, 2012)

I think Facebook is a great platform if you want a chatty relationship with customers.


----------



## LoonyK (Dec 12, 2009)

DirtyHowi said:


> yea, i just wish craigslist had a list for where i'm at, the three lists closest to me are an hour away, and there is a college town a whopping 20 minutes from us, you'd think they'd be all over that.


Yeah, closest lists to me are hour and half away, though people from everywhere in between the coverage areas will look.


----------



## BillW77 (Nov 10, 2011)

This year is the first year that I'm trying to sell something that we grew at our microfarm. I made a website through ipage. It took me a good 10 hours to get it the way that I wanted it but I learned alot while doing it. It wasn't very expensive I think it was $68.00 for 3 years including the domain name. I advertise on craigslist which gets people to look at my site. I can monitor who how many people have looked at my site by using google analytics. When someone posts something on facebook linking my site I get alot of traffic. Our goal for this year was to raise 100 chickens on the pasture an sell 50 of them. Through craigslist the website and word of mouth we've got 48 sold so far. Obviously I'm not quitting my day job quite yet but you've got to start somewhere. My site is www.sunnypatchfarm.com if you want to take a look.


----------



## dlskidmore (Apr 18, 2012)

I recommend wordpress.com if you need a free website. They will try to sell you upgrades to make their money, but the free service is good enough for a basic informational site. I'm currently using nearlyfreespeach.net, but it takes a lot of technical know-how to use their service. It's heaven if you find wizards and cpanel annoying and would rather just ssh in and do it yourself.


----------



## Vickivail98 (Sep 26, 2014)

For a free website I like weebly.com. Easy to use and not expensive us you choose to upgrade. 


Mommy in Michigan


----------



## LoonyK (Dec 12, 2009)

Yeah, I liked weebly when I had a free site on there, seemed easy to use.


----------

